# smooth smoking weed



## grass hopper (Mar 13, 2017)

i don't know exactly why but the weed i grow smokes soo smooth. most everyone who has tried it, knows i grow organically, (wrong), because of how clean and smooth it is to smoke. i almost never have the heart to tell them they are incorrect. it may be that it is between 60 and 65% R H..??? it may be because i feed then water, rotate each feed cycle??  it could be the strain but i grow many strains and it is always smooth. i am not experienced enough to know for sure.. thoughts?? thanks!!   :48:


----------



## Kraven (Mar 13, 2017)

GH, all that is in the cure....you have a good handle on curing so your smoke stays top shelf.....so many peeps spend months on a plant then ruin it in the dry/ cure cycle. It takes skill and a "feel" to get a good cure, and it always come out very smooth and robust if done correctly.


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 14, 2017)

Kraven said:


> GH, all that is in the cure....you have a good handle on curing so your smoke stays top shelf.....so many peeps spend months on a plant then ruin it in the dry/ cure cycle. It takes skill and a "feel" to get a good cure, and it always come out very smooth and robust if done correctly.



very pleased to hear that kraven.. thanks!! credit goes to hp and the much time and patience he spent educating me on that.


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 14, 2017)

another question. i get what looks like several little white teeth or claws on the TOP of a few colas. they're maybe 3/16 of an inch long. seem to show up near harvest time. don't get many but a few. see pic  THANKS!! i asked about this once before and can't remember what if any response was.. 

View attachment IMG_4956.jpg


View attachment IMG_4957.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 14, 2017)

Uhmm GH that looks like a nanner.


----------



## yarddog (Mar 15, 2017)

nanners!!!! i get them too, i am pretty sure my cabinet is not light proof anymore. i get a few nanners each grow now


----------



## Gooch (Mar 15, 2017)

there are many factors when it comes to smooth smoking, first being dry and cure, second being cleaning the more leaf material removes the less harsh it is, if you have a very clean environment then that would limit dirt dust, dander, deadskin etc from getting in (very few have this environment$$$$$$$$$$$). I wash my bud and i do blind taste tests, i give out single buds 1 washed one not washed, or no washed, or 2 washed no one knows what they are getting, but every single person chooses the washed bud as being the best, smoothest bud.


----------



## yarddog (Mar 15, 2017)

when i make my grow changes in june, i am adding an hvac filter to the air inlet ducting. I am tired of dust and lint and whatever getting in the grow. it see's so much air change, i get a lot of dust build up.


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 15, 2017)

GH, almost looks like pea pods, very strange.


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 15, 2017)

Gooch said:


> there are many factors when it comes to smooth smoking, first being dry and cure, second being cleaning the more leaf material removes the less harsh it is, if you have a very clean environment then that would limit dirt dust, dander, deadskin etc from getting in (very few have this environment$$$$$$$$$$$). I wash my bud and i do blind taste tests, i give out single buds 1 washed one not washed, or no washed, or 2 washed no one knows what they are getting, but every single person chooses the washed bud as being the best, smoothest bud.



i believe kraven on cure helping smoothness. re leaf material.  i have gotten very fussy on leaf trim the last couple of years. if i can remove a leaf in its entirety, i do. when bud is finished, its almost all bud. takes more time but bag appeal is wicked..and probably making it smoke smoother too. glad i asked the question.. thanks!

dan, will post a couple more pics at harvest with teeth still attached. might help with a positive I. D..  thanks!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2017)

Can you take a pic of that yellow ( hope not a nanner) that is still on the plant please?


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 15, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Can you take a pic of that yellow ( hope not a nanner) that is still on the plant please?



only for u rose. lights out now. in am..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 16, 2017)

That looks like a small leaf that has "taco-ed" and yellowed. How big is it? often the small leaves at the tops will bleach out and die from getting too close to the lights towards the end of the run. 

The dry/cure is absolutely critical for smooth smoke. It looks you were an excellent student


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 16, 2017)

yea, i think maybe nanners also. i always get a few of these. right at the top of a couple buds. don't know why. maybe the femmed seeds?? like seeds, which i always get a few also. people cherish them....  not concerned rose, like to know though.. thanks!!

i am gonna do an autopsy on this bud top after cure is complete. 

View attachment IMG_4982.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 18, 2017)

OOH yeah that is definitely nanners. Most likely from the femming. As long as they don't show up until close to harvest so that you don't get seeds, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 18, 2017)

Hushpuppy said:


> OOH yeah that is definitely nanners. Most likely from the femming. As long as they don't show up until close to harvest so that you don't get seeds, I wouldn't worry too much.



thanks pup, seems a few always show around day 52 to 55. and always a few seeds from them. but very few. they used to be white seeds when i picked by the 60 day mark. now that i go 2 weeks longer or sometimes more, they are mature seeds. i warned 2 people over the years NOT to grow them out., likely to hermie..        one of them grew one out. the other gave it to his friend to grow. both finished, no hermie..this is what people said anyway..


----------



## Kraven (Mar 19, 2017)

All cannabis is hard coded with a back up plan if not seeded....the dreaded self gene that is normally not expressed unless the girl doesn't get pollinated, as a last ditch effort it will try to self to continue the line. 

Some express the gene much quicker, and under much less stress. There is about a 70/30 percent chance that you will get a female that is fine....but 30% chance it's a hermie is too much for most peeps so they discard the beans. I do the same, I have too many  "good" beans to waste on an iffy project at best


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2017)

Those are definitely Nanners.


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 25, 2017)

thanks hop.

its good to know kraven. thanks!! the only experience i've had with hermies is a few nanners..  every indoor grow since inception.... i have not seen that LOST EVERYTHING BECAUSE THEY HERMIED.... why kraven, do i get a few where others loose their everything?? is it because their plants hermied earlier and spread throughout the whole grow area??? thanks!!


----------



## Kraven (Mar 26, 2017)

GH as the plant ages and gets stressed in flower it may or may not activate the "self preservation" gene. In nature if the plant does not get significantly pollinated then it will self as a last resort to carry the plant forward to the next growing season. 

Also sometimes when we are growing hybrids at the end of flower it will try to self but since the breeders have tried to selectively diminish the % chance of a hermie the nanner will be sterile or not contain pollen. I picked one off today on some girls that are coming down in 2 days.

The people who get seeded usually had a male they spotted late, or a hermie that developed early on and was not seen.....one pod of 5 anthers is enough to pollinate 25 plants so if one opens and there is significant time to make mature seeds that is what will happen. Mostly you will see odd hermies on beans made by pollen chuckers and not breeders. It is rare, but not out of the question to have a sold bean hermie and seed your crop. Thats why it's important to take the plant down when its ripe and not wait till its over ripe....thats when it will toss some nanners. 

Also one last tid bit, I have 2 strains that never throw any amber, so knowing your strain / pheno is important.


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 26, 2017)

the strain that's got a few hermies is a 50-55 day strain. its been 70 days today. probably shoulda picked a week ago anyway..  i agree with you! i had to go to florida. (family)       .....re amber trics,  never in 12 years or so growing indoors in soil have i got more than 5 to 10% amber. when talking with hammy a while back, he also never gets more amber than  that either. (soil guy).i have not seen a down side of waiting a little longer and most always have been rewarded for it. never before considered nanners.. searched the tent this a.m. and only 1 strain had them.( bb X ww ). i DON'T watch my individual plant flower times. (alota strains).. i should be!!.. thanks kraven..


----------

